# Funny e-mail



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

If this is overboard please delete it. 
I thought this was the funniest picture i have seen in a long time. :twisted:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Thats funny stuff Brody!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

cklspencer said:


>


Yeah, my thoughts too.
Larry, this can be looked at 2 ways for the meaning. :lol:


----------

